# Cole Porter sings "You're The Top"



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

There aren't too many recordings made by the great *Cole Porter*, but this one is quite good. The lyrics are quite witty, except "a melody from a symphony by Strauss" (unless he's referred to R. Strauss, there wasn't such a thing). Lots of these allusions won't be understood by many here, but they demonstrate Porter's urbanity and worldly sophistication:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Why wouldn't he refer to Richard Strauss?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

Sloe said:


> Why wouldn't he refer to Richard Strauss?


Because 'melody' is associated with Strauss of the waltz dynasty. Richard Strauss hardly wrote "melodies" in his "Alpine Symphony" et al. More likely *themes*. Porter studied music with his degree at Yale University and knew a great deal about music - not just melody and harmony. He would have known the music of all the Strauss composers but in the context of the song about cellophane, Jimmy Durante, Garbo's salary, the Louvre Museum and Waldorf Salad he's thrown in "you're the *melody* of a symphony by Strauss" inaccurately, IMO, since I'm certain he was actually referring to Johann Strauss Jnr. Richard Strauss did not write "melodious" symphonies.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Blimey if you're going to be really pedantic; 'Strauss' is not given a perfect rhyme, but overall it's divine (See what I did there?). Sondheim says that imperfect rhymes jar and break the flow. Perhaps that's what made you notice?

You're the top! You're the Colosseum,
You're the top! You're the Louvre Museum,
You're a melody from a symphony by Strauss,
You're a Bendel bonnet, a Shakespeare sonnet,
You're Mickey Mouse.
You're the Nile, You're the Tow'r of Pisa,
You're the smile on the Mona Lisa.
I'm a worthless check, a total wreck, a flop,
But if, Baby, I'm the bottom,
You're the top!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Ira Gershwin used some equally dodgy rhymes but got the last one perfect in every way as he nailed his target.

Away with the music of Broadway
Be off with your Irving Berlin
Oh I give no quarter to Kern or Cole Porter
And Gershwin keeps pounding on tin
How can I be civil when hearing this drivel
It`s only for nightclubbin` souses
Oh give me the free `n` easy waltz that is Vienneasy and
Go tell the band If they want a hand
The waltz must be Strauss`s
Ya, ya ya, give me oom-pa-pah
When I want a melody
Lilting through the house
Then I want a melody
By Strauss
It laughs, it sings, the world is in rhyme
Swinging to three-quarter time
Let the Danube flow along
And the Fledermaus
Keep the wine and give me song
By Strauss


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Porter really set himself a challenge with this one.

VERSE
Ev'rybody
Chic or shoddy,
Ev'rybody loves to dance
Since that big dance,
Infra-dig dance
Called the "can-can" captivated France.
Why does it kill ev'ry care?
Why is it done ev'rywhere?

REFRAIN 1

There is no trick to a can-can,
It is so simple to do,
When you once kick to a can-can,
'Twill be so easy for you.
If a lady in Iran can,
If a shady African can,
If a Jap with a slap of her fan can,
Baby, you can can-can too.
If an English Dapper Dan can,
If an Irish Callahan can,
If an Afghan in Afghanistan can (Or: If in Cannes ev'ry tan courtesan can)
Baby, you can can-can too.

If in Deauville ev'ry swell can
It is so simple to do,
If Debussy and Ravel can,
'Twill be so easy for you.
If the Louvre custodian can,
If the Guard Republican can,
If Van Gogh and Matisse and Cezanne can,
Baby, you can can-can too.
If a chief in the Sudan can,
If the hefty Aga Khan can,
If the camels in his caravan can,
Baby, you can can-can too.

REFRAlN 3

Takes no art to do a can-can,
It is so simple to do,
When you start to do a can-can,
'Twill be so easy for you.
If a slow Mohammedan can,
If a kilted Scottish clan can,
If in Wagner a Valkyrian can,
Baby, you can can-can too.
If a lass in Michigan can,
If an *** in Astrakhan can,
If a bass in the Saskatchewan can,
Baby, you can can-can too.

REFRAIN 4

If the waltz king Johann Strauss can,
It is so simple to do,
If his gals in Fledermaus can,
'Twill be so easy for you.
Lovely Duse in Milan can,
Lucien Guitry and Rejane can,
Sarah Bernhardt upon a divan can,
Baby, you can can-can too.
If a holy Hindu man can,
If a gangly Anglican can,
If in ******, a pure Lesbian can,
Baby, you can can-can too.

REFRAIN 5

If an ape gargantuan can,
It is so simple to do,
If a clumsy pelican can,
'Twill be so easy for you.
If a dachshund in Berlin can,
If a tomcat in Pekin can,
If a crowded sardine in a tin can,
Baby, you can can-can too.
If a rhino with a crash can,
If a hippo with a splash can,
If an elm and an oak and an ash can,
Baby, you can can-can too.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

This is a really first-rate version - wonderfully acted whilst sung -


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> This is a really first-rate version - wonderfully acted whilst sung -


Those woodwind doublers have some nice horns.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Can step out a bit too.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Never was able to resist a really rousing first-rate big tap number. The finished product -






Rather wish that Wagner had found a way to work in a really rousing first-rate big tap number or two or three into that Ring Cycle of his instead of all that rather tiresome and tedious recitative.

Really rousing first-rate big tap numbers in the Ring Cycle would have probably required substantially reinforcing the stage floor though...


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Never was able to resist a really rousing first-rate big tap number.
> 
> Rather wish that Wagner had found a way to work in a really rousing first-rate big tap number or two or three into that Ring Cycle of his instead of all that rather tiresome and tedious recitative.
> 
> Really rousing first-rate big tap numbers in the Ring Cycle would have probably required substantially reinforcing the stage floor though...


Quite agree, don't know how I'm going to sit through all of The Ring again this September without tapping my feet. Perhaps I'll have to go and see 42nd St for the 5th time!

(PS for anyone near london in the next six months do not miss out on this most spectacular of tap shows.)


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Belowpar said:


> Quite agree, don't know how I'm going to sit through all of The Ring again this September without tapping my feet. Perhaps I'll have to go and see 42nd St for the 5th time!
> 
> (PS for anyone near london in the next six months do not miss out on this most spectacular of tap shows.)


Agreed!

Was tricked once into attending a performance of "Gotterdammerung" at the Sydney Opera House (I was told we were going to see "My Fair Lady" - now there's a ripping good yarn!)and about a third into Brünnhilde's really rather tiresome immolation scene I said out loud - "Oh do get on with it" which resulted in a great many really hard stares and an elbow to the ribs which rather hurt really.

I would cut that really rather tiresome immolation scene and replace it with Brünnhilde kicking off a really rousing first-rate big tap number (although taking the precaution of reinforcing the stage) like this one -


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> Blimey if you're going to be really pedantic; 'Strauss' is not given a perfect rhyme, but overall it's divine (See what I did there?). Sondheim says that imperfect rhymes jar and break the flow. Perhaps that's what made you notice?
> 
> You're the top! You're the Colosseum,
> You're the top! You're the Louvre Museum,
> ...


Rhyming melody with symphony, then delaying rhyming Strauss with Mouse. That's so clever. Do rappers do things like that?

Personally, I don't have a problem with saying Strauss' Alpensinfonie and Sinfonia Domestica have melodies. Google says a melody is "a sequence of single notes that is musically satisfying." In other words, if it sticks in your head, that's enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> Rhyming melody with symphony, then delaying rhyming Strauss with Mouse. That's so clever. Do rappers do things like that?
> 
> Personally, I don't have a problem with saying Strauss' Alpensinfonie and Sinfonia Domestica have melodies. Google says a melody is "a sequence of single notes that is musically satisfying." In other words, if it sticks in your head, that's enough.


I don't agree with Google's definition of a melody. But Cole Porter's music is FULL OF THEM. Strauss used 'themes'. Actually, I've heard it said that 'melodies' in symphonies are very difficult to develop because they are complete unto themselves, whereas themes are designed FOR development, as are motifs.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

As much as I enjoyed Sutton Foster's performance, the one I'll always cherish is Patti Lupone in the 1987 Lincoln Center revival. Her dancing is not a match for Sutton's, but boy can she can sell a song.

I saw the LCT production the week it opened to rave reviews. The cast was walking on air and that feeling carried into the theatre. The production opened with a huge photo of Porter on stage and his recording of the title song playing. It was clear from that moment we were there to celebrate his work.

Here's Patti singing "You're the Top."






As for Sutton - I got to see this three times including the dress rehearsal. I wish the entire number were available.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> ... but boy can she can sell a song...


Agreed! But I'll call your Patti LuPone and raise you an Ethel Merman...


----------

